# Epistane / Liver Support Supplement



## Copper39 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello, I am about to go on cycle with Epistane. I wanted to know if I should take Epistane with a liver support supplement at the same time? Hope this isn't a stupid question.

Thanks

Copper39


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes. You need cycle support for liver, blood pressure and prostate. It is methylated and liver toxic.

Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support
I'm using it now with Epi. It is a great product.
Welcome to IM.


----------



## Copper39 (Oct 29, 2008)

I appreciate the quick response and thank you.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 29, 2008)

Epistane sure has become popular, what are your thoughts on it dg??


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 29, 2008)

Copper39 said:


> Hello, I am about to go on cycle with Epistane. I wanted to know if I should take Epistane with a liver support supplement at the same time? Hope this isn't a stupid question.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Copper39



It has been said that taking a liver product while on cycle may actually somewhat hinder ph/ps results, however, I would not recommend avoiding liver protectants as we all know what is more important.  I would much rather sacrifice a pound or two knowing that I will be healthier in the end of a cycle.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 29, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> It has been said that taking a liver product while on cycle may actually somewhat hinder ph/ps results, however, I would not recommend avoiding liver protectants as we all know what is more important.  I would much rather sacrifice a pound or two knowing that I will be healthier in the end of a cycle.



It has also been said it doesn't make a difference. We may never know.... There are always so many arguments!!! Either way, your liver is very important be nice to it!!!


----------



## zombul (Oct 30, 2008)

Agreed it's always a good idea to run a liver support supp with epistane.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2008)

chronicelite said:


> Epistane sure has become popular, what are your thoughts on it dg??



Too early for me to give an opinion since I have only been on it for a week. But I have felt a little stronger and more energy. Bump it to 30mg tomorrow and 40 next week. That will tell.............but there are great reviews on it. KJ even made one here.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sb-muscle/93468-kelju-s-e-stane-log.html


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree Cycle Support is the way to go not only for the liver support but for blood pressure contol which can be a problem with these designers steriods.


----------



## gymfreak2 (Mar 26, 2009)

u think stacking epistane n bold wud be a good idea? i was thinking of 6-8 weeks of bold n 4 weeks of epistane. 2-4 weeks to bold alone first n then 4 weeks of bold n epistane together. along with cycle suport.
what abt pct? i was thinking of a serm. nolva at 20 mg for 4 weeks? do u think i should also use clomid for the first 2 weeks? if yes, at what dosage? or nolva alone will get the job done? will there be a need for a test booster along with the serm? for instance, testabolan or post cycle support?

thanks.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 27, 2009)

Make sure you preload the Cycle Support 7-10 days prior to the cycle.


----------



## gymfreak2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Amino89 said:


> Make sure you preload the Cycle Support 7-10 days prior to the cycle.



prior to the cycle or 7-10 days prior to using epistane since epistane is the methylated one?


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 29, 2009)

gymfreak2 said:


> prior to the cycle or 7-10 days prior to using epistane since epistane is the methylated one?



7-10 days before you start the Epistane.


----------



## njmuscles (Mar 31, 2009)

Ive heard good things about epistane.  Im thinking about doing the pulse cycle with cycle support and a minor PCT.

Ive read alot about it on other forums with great feedback.  Cycle support is a "must" as poster above said.  Also if you do a pulse cycle like Im thinking of doing PCT isnt necessarily needed although it would be smart to do a light PCT cycle then none at all.


----------

